# "Emission Test Problem"



## altimanum1 (Jun 19, 2009)

I got a 96 altima for 3yrs now. Since it was time to take it to the emission test i decided to fixed the check engine light. I had to replace the 02 sensor, and the EGR Solenoid. After that i ran the car for a week and then took it to take the emission test. The car was Rejected because the 3 Monitors were "NOT READY". Two years ago the car had two of the same monitors bad but passed because it only had 2 but now has 3 Monitors "Not Ready".

IT has the Catalyst converter Eff., the EGR FLOW, and the o2 SENSOR Monitors "NOt READY".

I have no idea how to get the Monitors "ReadY" so it can pass. THEY CHARGE ME $550 to fix it but i do not want to spend that much.

I heard of a DRIVE CYCLE technique but i dont know if it will work and i do not know how to do it.

Any help??????????


----------



## NissanTxUser (Apr 16, 2007)

I have a similar problem with my 96 Altima for last few years. And have given up on fixing them. No one can tell me what causes it. It may be that in 96 they started using the OBDII system and it may be something wrong with the ECM of these 96 Altimas. Even the dealer gave up - and siad that the ECM needed to be replaced.


----------



## philritzert (Aug 20, 2010)

A bad coolant temp sensor or thermostat may be the cause of the monitors not becoming ready. The computer will test these monitors periodically when certain conditions are met. Engine being at running temp is one of those conditions and if the ECM isn't told that its at running temp, or if the thermostat is stuck open, these monitors may never become ready. There could also be a problem with your battery. The ECM needs 11v +/- .5 to maintain memory and your battery may be just strong enough to power starter but not enough to maintain memory. (I've seen that before also).

96 Altima Drive Cycle:
Start engine and let idle until coolant temp reads at least 158°F Turn engine off.
With engine warm, start engine. Let idle briefly, then drive vehicle up to legal freeway speeds for several minutes. Return to idle and turn engine off.
If catalyst is not set yet, a steady cruise for 2 minutes with warm engine should set the readiness for the monitor.

Good luck


----------

